# Inside Out Stuffed Roased Red Pepper Fatty



## whtplainssmoker (Mar 8, 2014)

_*INSIDE OUT STUFFED ROASTED RED PEPPER FATTY*_













IMG_2939.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Mar 8, 2014






As a kid, my mom used to always make stuffed peppers.  An Italian tradition, my mom would stuff green bell peppers with sauteed chop meat, rice and tomato sauce and roasted in the oven.  I loved them then, love them now (as long as Red Peppers are used).  Back in April last year, SMF had a "Peppers" throwdown and I wanted to take my love of the stuffed pepper and spin it into a BBQ dish for the throwdown and the Inside Out Roasted Red Pepper Fatty was born.  Instead of the meat and rice inside the pepper, the pepper and rice would be inside the meat, and the tomato sauce would be spooned over the final product.  For an experiment that I had never tried before, these came out great.  I finally have gotten around to posting a thread on the creation.  Hope you enjoy.

I started by roasting some red peppers in the Weber. Placed them in a paper bag, to allow the skins to get loose, then removed the stems and skins.













IMG_2925.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Mar 8, 2014






Then took about 1-2 lbs of sweet italian sausage, seasoned it with a little pepper and placed it inside a ziploc bag for fatty preparation.













IMG_2928.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Mar 8, 2014






Cut the bag open and placed the sausage on some wax paper.













IMG_2929.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Mar 8, 2014






While the sausage was waiting, I cooked some arborio rice (essentially risotto).

1 cup of Arborio Rice

2 TBS Olive Oil

2 TBS Butter

1/2 Cup chopped vidallia onion

3 cups chicken broth

Sauteed onion in the oil and butter until softened.  Add rice and stir for 2-3 minutes.

Then stir in one cup of broth, cooking and stirring until liquid is absorbed. Gradually stir in remaining broth 1 cup at a time, cooking and stirring until liquid is absorbed.

Once the rice was done, on to the fatty construction....First the rice..













IMG_2931.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Mar 8, 2014






Then I added the sliced roasted red peppers.













IMG_2932.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Mar 8, 2014






Created the bacon weave on a separate sheet of wax paper.













IMG_2933.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Mar 8, 2014






And rolled it all up into a beautiful fatty using the method expertly displayed by Silverwolf636.













IMG_2935.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Mar 8, 2014






Into the smoker at about 275*-300* with a little Oak for some slight smoke flavor.













IMG_2937.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Mar 8, 2014






After resting for a short bit, it was time for slicing and tasting.













IMG_2939.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2940.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Mar 8, 2014






Looked and tasted great.  Just like the old stuffed pepper I remember, except with a smokey bacon-y twist.  As noted above, I served it by placing slices on the plate and spooning a dollop of tomato sauce over it.  Excellent.  I didnt win the throwdown.  Didn't even come close, but still had a blast creating something new. 

Thanks for reading and hope I inspire you to try something out of the box.

-Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2014)

Great looking fatty! Nice smoke!


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Mar 10, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking fatty! Nice smoke!


Thanks Case!  Was my first Fatty attempt. Lots of fun.


----------

